# Wish List Help



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

Although we've had a TiVo setup in our home for over a year now, I've never felt the need to create wishlists.

I would like to create 2 wish lists to record NASCAR Sprint Cup Racing & the former Nationwide series racing.

I created a WL for "NASCAR Sprint Cup Racing" & "NASCAR XFinity Racing" about 4 days ago.

I just checked and there is still now recordings coming up for either WL. The races are on February 21 & 22, within the 14 day period.

What in the heck am I doing wrong?

Appreciate the help.
Skid


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

skid71 said:


> Although we've had a TiVo setup in our home for over a year now, I've never felt the need to create wishlists.
> 
> I would like to create 2 wish lists to record NASCAR Sprint Cup Racing & the former Nationwide series racing.
> 
> ...


That's no, right. Anyhow, do a search on NASCAR. I get 2/14 and 2/15 as the only two results. I find that if you can't search and find it, expect things to be strange. I could be missing your selections if they are not on locally, so what network?

14 days? I think 12 is more accurate. IOW, try a SP for The Night Shift (no upcoming). Also, your guide end date in shown under system information. Give it one day to index.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Are those exact words in every title? You may want to make them a little bit wider or choose terms you know are always there. Did you search this site for advice?


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't believe those exact words are in each title. One searched around but haven't found anything useful yet. At least the first races are a little over a week away so I've got time to figure it out. 

Joe... I believe the Sprint Cup race is on FOX, not positive on the xfinity cup race.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

skid71 said:


> I don't believe those exact words are in each title. One searched around but haven't found anything useful yet. At least the first races are a little over a week away so I've got time to figure it out.
> 
> Joe... I believe the Sprint Cup race is on FOX, not positive on the xfinity cup race.


Right. The Sprint Cup and Sprint Unlimited are on my Fox channel. Just use "NASCAR".


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Try to search for Daytona.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

I just set up a season pass for NASCAR on all channels, new only and get almost everything except Arca which I set up a season pass of it's own. And I think I'm set. I get all the practices and qualifying as well.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

I was hoping to omit the practices/qualifying, etc. and just have the races.


----------



## pig_man (Jun 4, 2009)

Try the following two wishlists:

For Sprint Cup

Keyword: Sprint Cup, -practice, -qualifying
Title Keyword: NASCAR, Racing
Category: Sports, Auto Racing 

For Xfinity

Keyword: Xfinity, -practice, -qualifying, 
Title Keyword: NASCAR, Racing
Category: Sports, Auto Racing


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

I have successfully used wishlists for very similar things (particular college basketball team, MMA, and Boxing for example) and I found that the best thing to do is be very broad in the initial wishlist. As you find false hits coming in (or on the do list), add negative keywords to eliminate them.


----------



## Tom Pich (Jan 29, 2013)

pig_man said:


> Try the following two wishlists:
> 
> For Sprint Cup
> 
> ...


This is how I have my wishlist setup and works well but it won't pick up the bigger races like the Daytona 500 and Brickyard 400 as they are not listed as Sprint Cup races in the guide. I haven't figured out how to get the wishlist to cover those bigger races so I just record those manually.

This is similar for my Indycar wishlist which won't record the Indianapolis 500 as that event is not listed as an Indycar event in the guide where every other Indycar race is.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

abovethesink said:


> I have successfully used wishlists for very similar things (particular college basketball team, MMA, and Boxing for example) and I found that *the best thing to do is be very broad in the initial wishlist. As you find false hits coming in (or on the do list), add negative keywords to eliminate them.*


First, very good advice. Always start wide, and narrow as you see the results.

Now, let me throw in one bit of very esoteric advice. If your WL is very broad in nature, remembering that they are ARWL by default, you may end up with dozens or hundreds of shows being added to your To-Do List. Before you get a chance to narrow. Which creates a fekaka of a To-Do List.

I always add one fake qualifier before I finish, something like "qqwdst", with no OR (it defaults to AND). This assures you nothing will be recorded.

Then once it's created, turn off AR. Then delete the fake qualifier, and see what really matches. If it's just a few, you're good to go and can set it back to ARWL. If it's hundreds (and I've made that mistake ), fix it first, then delete the fake one.

Clear as mud?


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

astrohip said:


> First, very good advice. Always start wide, and narrow as you see the results.
> 
> Now, let me throw in one bit of very esoteric advice. If your WL is very broad in nature, remembering that they are ARWL by default, you may end up with dozens or hundreds of shows being added to your To-Do List. Before you get a chance to narrow. *Which creates a fekaka of a To-Do List.*
> 
> ...


I'm going to go off-topic in the interests of linguistic accuracy in order to object to your use (invention) of the noun "fekaka."

I believe you were thinking of the Yiddish term "verkakte" (variant spellings exist), which is an adjective meaning "messed up" (literally, "characterized by excrement").

IOW, in proper usage you could have referred to a "verkakte To-Do List" (would that be the equivalent of a "Do-Do List"?).

Are we good, Bubele, or am I giving you schpilkes?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

chiguy50 said:


> I'm going to go off-topic in the interests of linguistic accuracy in order to object to your use (invention) of the noun "fekaka."
> 
> I believe you were thinking of the Yiddish term "verkakte" (variant spellings exist), which is an adjective meaning "messed up" (literally, "characterized by excrement").
> 
> ...


Oy vey, just because some alter cocker thinks he's a maven on Yiddish, he's gotta kvetch about it.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

astrohip said:


> Oy vey, just because some *alter cocker* thinks he's a maven on Yiddish, he's gotta kvetch about it.


Hey, I resemble that remark.

But once again I must correct you. I think you mean "alter Knacker," you Schmendrik!

Please use proper Yiddish; Myron Cohen is spinning in his grave.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

chiguy50 said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark.
> 
> But once again I must correct you. I think you mean "alter Knacker," you Schmendrik!
> 
> Please use proper Yiddish; Myron Cohen is spinning in his grave.


I did that on purpose so you would have a reason to reply. 

You're welcome!


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

pig_man said:


> For Sprint Cup
> Keyword: Sprint Cup, -practice, -qualifying
> Title Keyword: NASCAR, Racing
> Category: Sports, Auto Racing


I set up a WishList like this, using keywords:

(Sprint Cup), -Practice, -Xfinity

My intent was to record the Sprint Cup qualifying sessions and races. I checked my To Do list for the next two weeks and the Wish List seems right with one exception - I found an Xfinity qualifying session set to be recorded.

I could always delete the scheduled recording when checking my To Do list but wondered if there was a better way. This was my first attempt at using the Thumps Down modifier options in a Wish List.


----------



## Kash76 (Jul 29, 2001)

What am I doing wrong? The "-" logic does not seem to act as A NOT operators.

It ends up showing everything that matches the keywords.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Show us the upcoming list. 

Also, if it was me, I would have "sprint" and "cup" as 2 separate key words although it should work as you did it. "-Practice" should remove anything with that in it. 

Which TiVo model is this?


----------



## Kash76 (Jul 29, 2001)

Roamio basic. I deleted it already. I will try again.


----------



## Kash76 (Jul 29, 2001)

Here is the new configuration










Results - all I have is practices


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I may not be looking at the same time zone. What time zone are you in? 

In what I see based on my time zones the word practice doesn't appear in any of these descriptions. On 3/28 there is one showing of NASCAR Sprint Cup (I think at 11 AM) with practice in the description that is not sowing up. I did see the word "Qualifying" in at least 1 of those prigrams


----------



## Kash76 (Jul 29, 2001)

I am in central time. If I replace "-qualifying" then it just gives me qualifying events.


----------



## pig_man (Jun 4, 2009)

From your description of the problem, it sounds like you are entering "-Practice" as the keyword. Are you using a slide remote or keyboard to actually type "-"? The proper way is to enter "Practice" and then use the "Thumbs up" or "Thumbs down" button to cycle through the choices to get the "-" on the keyword.


----------



## Kash76 (Jul 29, 2001)

Ah! I will try that. Thanks!


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Kash76 said:


> What am I doing wrong? The "-" logic does not seem to act as A NOT operators.


I'm guessing you typed "-Practice." Instead try typing "Practice" then highlighting the word and pressing Thumbs Down. Thumbs Down will put the "-" in front of Practice. It's not intuitive -- create the two keywords as shown below and then cursor over to Practice on the modify wish list page and press Thumbs Down.

What worked for me was an auto-record wish list with:

Keyword: (Sprint Cup), -Practice
Title Keyword: NASCAR RACING

I want it to record the qualifying sessions and races but NOT the practice sessions. I forget what the parens do but they were important.

Two weeks ago it missed the Friday night qualifying session but grabbed the repeat Saturday morning. I was busy Friday night and didn't see what the guide had -- so I don't know why it was missed. Other than that my ARWL has worked fine.


----------



## Kash76 (Jul 29, 2001)

That did the trick! Yes, I was typing the "-" and now with the thumbs down it's working. Thanks!


----------



## Minok (Nov 25, 2008)

Seems TiVo is getting less and less usefull than ever with the dropping of RSS support, and still no away to create an online wishlist on the website to send to the TivO. Ugh.

Some point late last year / early this year my TiVo hosed up on the constant change of call-letters that go with the channels and loss Season Pass sync on several shows. I'd finally figured out what was going on and corrected the season pass info where I could but I'd missed most of a BBC America show and all of a History Channel show. Despite every single call-letter change from the Tivo message saying "season passes have been adjusted"; which is obviously wrong. A Tivo Customer service tweet exchange confirmed as much - they indicated season passes don't transition (despite the message on the Tivo to the contrary).

Combine the fact they don't air reruns of the past season for the one I missed completely, I cannot even set up a proper Season Pass for it. (because in the past 40 years we still have crappy 1970's program schedules that go out only 2 weeks and cannot adjust to changing conditions).

So I'm thinking, forget season passes and just use all wishlishts, which _should_ fix the issue of changing call-letters for the stations. But only editing/creating wishlists on the Tivo is a problem.

Has anyone else had these issues with failures of season passes and then set up wishlists instead? If so, has it worked reliably ?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Season and one passes do adjust. But, it sounds like you got caught between some weird changes from your cableco or guide data that may have messed that functionality up. Stinks, but it is what it is.

Naming these shows could help you commiserate with those who may have had the same problem. my 2 cents.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Sometimes they adjust and sometimes they don't, particularly when they change the abbreviated name of the station. Myself, I when I see a channel change notice I check any OnePasses to make sure they're going to record and fix them if they're broken. I don't use Wishlists because you get extraneous junk recorded. You could also specify "All" for the channel; I use that for the cable channels because then it records the earliest showing on the East coast feed, but if there's a conflict it will pick up the next one from the West coast feed. I don't use "All" for series that might be in syndication usually because that picks up extraneous reruns I'm not interested in.


----------



## Minok (Nov 25, 2008)

jrtroo said:


> Season and one passes do adjust. But, it sounds like you got caught between some weird changes from your cableco or guide data that may have messed that functionality up. Stinks, but it is what it is.
> 
> Naming these shows could help you commiserate with those who may have had the same problem. my 2 cents.


They do adjust in theory, but not guaranteed. Which is very odd - a non-deterministic software algorithm. Not the best software by Tivo. The biggest issue is that TiVo customer service just plain indicates it doesn't adjust (in direct contradiction to their onscreen messages):


_TiVo Support ‏@TiVoSupport Jun 7
Hey Thomas, sadly Season Passes do not update automatically, and need to be done manually. Sorry for the inconvenience! _​
But we know we get:









Its totally unreliable. And Tivo's major contribution (what we pay for) is the cable guide data integration. 

So I did manually add the season pass again, for the new channel label (because what I was seeing was that the season pass showed upcoming episodes, but _none_ of them were scheduled to be recorded... I realized something was broken. And I then had two season passes: the one for the now current channel label showed the episodes and was going to record them, and the other season pass (that didn't get adjusted by the Tivo) still showed the episodes as upcoming - but was not scheduling them to record (and thats the bug). The season pass was still associated with the station and saw what was coming up matching the show title - but the software function that decided to record or not decided NO because the AMCHD != AMCHDP










For me it means I mist 80% of _Halt and Catch Fire_ and all of _Vikings - Season 3_.
And since both AMC and History channels don't let you stream this past season's episodes nor are they showing reruns, I'm now likely just out of the series.


----------



## Minok (Nov 25, 2008)

ej42137 said:


> I don't use "All" for series that might be in syndication usually because that picks up extraneous reruns I'm not interested in.


The inability in 2015 to filter out actual reruns - that is a whole other failure on the cable system. How hard is it to properly tag episodes as true (first run) vs rerun (ie old seaons). Apparently its very difficult. In reality its that the content providers don't care.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

Minok said:


> But we know we get:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry that this is OT, but your photo reminded me to ask where do you get these messages later. I had one pop up after an update and I think I pressed the back button thinking I could review it under messages later. However, it wasn't there. I looked in history and under channel listing to see if you could view recent channel guide changes but couldn't find anything. Perhaps it would be in Messages but I deleted it by mistake, but thought I would ask in case there was someplace else to look.​


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

It only shows in messages.

I've never had a move not work out, but clearly, like in anything, there are exceptions.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks, I must have deleted it then. I just wanted to go back and review since I didn't read it at the time.


----------

